# Ebb and Flow????



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to do a Ebb and Flow table in my Veg area. Area is 2X2X5. Plants will be in veg until they reach 9-11 inches. Then off to flower.

How many plants could I fit in such an area. They will be under a 400 MH.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

Depends on how you intend to grow them; by which I mean what style.

You could veg as little as one plant in that space or if you just planned to grow them vertically without topping until prior to transplanting to the flower room you could grow about 36 in rockwool cubes.

Ebb & Flow is the shiznits in my opinion; I wouldn't grow any other way.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 10, 2008)

Wanted to do about 8 or 10 at one time. They would need to be in the tray for 4 weeks before going into flower. Paln to Top them, and Supercrop  while in Veg,

The plants will be grown in prep for SCROG. Or I might turn my flower room into a 2X5 Ebb and Flow table, or Scrog with a 2X5 table....lol... havent decided. going for yield definately. I


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

SCROG the 2x5

8 or 10 in veg would be fine, but yo wouldn't really need anymore than 2 0r 3 to scrog that area effectively.

You could do it with one sativa dom strain


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 10, 2008)

have you thought about another ebb and flow system for the  flower room too? 

are you planning to keep mom?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

you plan to isolate them in seperate containers or you ganna flower in the same tray?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 10, 2008)

Im sorry I should of described my areas better. Veg is 2X4X5 with 400 MH, Flower is about 5 ft long 3 ft wide, and 5 ft high, with 600 HPS.

No they will be moved into the flower room, i think flower will be ebb and flow, 2X2X5 and a scrog as well.I might scrog half of the flower room and grow 2 out normally so lots to work out still.

I was going to scrog with 6 on that screen. I have a 4 plant scrog going right now on it and its taking to long to fill the screen so i thought id up the plant count to fill it quicker.

If i just put them in the tray can they be easily transplanted into flower tray when ready?? I was planning on just filling the tray with hydroton and sticking the plants in.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Im sorry I should of described my areas better. Veg is 2X4X5 with 400 MH, Flower is about 5 ft long 3 ft wide, and 5 ft high, with 600 HPS.
> 
> No they will be moved into the flower room, i think flower will be ebb and flow, 2X2X5 and a scrog as well.I might scrog half of the flower room and grow 2 out normally so lots to work out still.
> 
> ...



Well,... are you putting them in rockwool cubes or??? 4 months veg is ganna mean lot's of roots if done right, so transplanting from e&f to e&f would be tricky IMO. unless you contained the roots during veg in a pot w/ hydroton or something.. unless you moved tray and all to flower..


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

If you plan on transplanting the plants from the tray to another room i'd stick them in pots of hydroton on the tray as opposed to just a hydroton bed on the tray.

Hydroton is great; I wouldn't grow with anything else; but good luck seperating the roots of 4+ plants in a tray that size; You'll have a nice mat of roots.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> If you plan on transplanting the plants from the tray to another room i'd stick them in pots of hydroton on the tray as opposed to just a hydroton bed on the tray.
> 
> Hydroton is great; I wouldn't grow with anything else; but good luck seperating the roots of 4+ plants in a tray that size; You'll have a nice mat of roots.


:goodposting:.....:ccc:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 10, 2008)

Plants wont be vegged 4 months, only 2 max. I was thinking Pots with hydroton for easy transplanting.

What size pots should I get? Would it matter if it was Deeper to accomodat deeper pots?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

less than one minute apart.  great minds think alike ey!


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Plants wont be vegged 4 months, only 2 max. I was thinking Pots with hydroton for easy transplanting.
> 
> What size pots should I get?



Depends on the number you intend transplanting and what you intend transplanting to; I like 10" net pots.  probably better to have a square pot if you intend keeping them side by side.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> less than one minute apart.  great minds think alike ey!


*Thats right mang.:48: *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Depends on the number you intend transplanting and what you intend transplanting to; I like 10" net pots. probably better to have a square pot if you intend keeping them side by side.



also depends on how he intends to flower, In pots or just hydroton or...????
This is why "I" used drip for veg...w/ 4" cubes cheap and easy.


----------

